# woodstone at Massanutten



## STEVIE (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, we have just exchanged into this resort for next july. On our confirmation it states  we will be in unit 108-F. Does anyone know where this is and what the unit will be like? This will be our first time to this resort and if this isn't already the unit we will have, will we be able to call ahead and request a certain area? If so where do you recommend we stay? Thanks alot Sue


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey we just arrived here yesterday and are in unit 112P so I guess you will be just a few doors down on High Meadow Trail.  Really nice place, very large, a little confusing for first timers,.   bring a ton of money if you have kids .. Hopefully by the end of the week we will be able to know where we are going much better.  Timeshare salespeople bugging everyday.   We are just near the check in building.


----------



## dryden (Aug 24, 2009)

*you can start here...*

http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=92 once on the site, go to ownership and scroll down to woodstone meadows.  Massanutten is divided in half- newer (woodstone) and older (everything else).

We went for our first time the second week in August (3 kids 6 & under, 2 adults)- stayed in Shenandoah Villas.  I was admittedly intimidated by all I read, but figured it out pretty easily once there.  Took the map and drove the place during nap times- not so bad once you can see it all.

there are some very helpful Massanutten Gurus on this board that will help you too.  PM me with questions- would be glad to share.


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 24, 2009)

The "F" indicates you have a full kitchen and as far as I know, the units that have full kitchens are lower level units.  We were in 103 and 104 a couple of weeks ago and liked the location.  We could walk to the check-in area at Woodstone which is where there's an indoor pool, outdoor pool, some of the scheduled activities, and a playground.  There's also another new park closer to your unit -- very close.  There's also a picnic area, gas grills, and tennis courts very close to you.  The area was fairly flat where we were so my nephew could ride his bike around.  Our family absolutely loved it there.  Hope this information is helpful.
Debi


----------



## STEVIE (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to all of you, I am feeling good about this resort. Sue


----------



## TravelerMel (Aug 24, 2009)

We love Massanutten, have exchanged here 3 times, are thinking about buying.... (actually searching boards right now to see if deal we were offered is worth it...). We're here right now, in Woodstone, which is beatiful! Don't be scared about the $$-- we have little kids (6 and 9) and plan a pretty much low key vacation, so it doesn't cost us much. It can, however, get costly as everything seems to be extra. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Dave&Linda (Aug 24, 2009)

Sue: We have owned at the resort for close to 20 years and use it both for a quick and easy getaway (less than 2 hours away) and for trading purposes. While we like to use it for skiing in the winter we also enjoy going down there periodically in the summer, spring or fall just to get away. I'm not really sure what the concern about $$$$ is since last I heard you can get a week's pass to a bunch of stuff for about $100 per person (adults--not sure about children) which historically has been a great deal. Although we own at the Summit we've stayed at Woodstone and you will not be disappointed as the units are, as others have stated, quite nice. Beware the timeshare folks as they will bug you. Recommend you flat out tell them you do not want a free breakfast and $100 of resort coupons that they offer. Not worth your time. If you are interested in the place go to one of the resell places outside the resort. If you have kids you will love the water center. Also, take advantage of taking a day trip up on Skyline Drive on top of the Blue Ridge Mountains not too far away. We were up there a couple of weeks ago and actually saw four black bears (first time I've ever seen a bear in the wild) as well as numerous deer and other wildlife. Also, go to Luray Caverns and other local activities, there certainly are plenty. Also, if if of interest to you this is Civil War country and there are numerous battlefields (including Manassas/"Bull Run", next door to where we live) less than two hours away. Also, DC and everything there is about 2 1/2-3 hours from the TS. The resort has tours from there to DC and a lot of other places. Also, don't forget that Virginia is becoming a major wine production area and lots of wineries are near the resort. You did well to get a reservation and you'll love the place.


----------



## 9391 (Aug 26, 2009)

you can get them for real cheap of e-bay, from $1 to $1000 for most weeks for a 2 bedroom. Keep lookin.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have to disagree with not taking the TS tour.. we have stayed at mass a couple times and take the tour each time.. good breakfast and spend a hr with the TS rep letting him know if you were going to buy another week and you were going to buy at mass you would go down the road to NTHC place or on ebay and buy a resale.  We told them we would take a tour if we got $125 mass bucks.. they agreed, we went one morning at 8:30. was out my 9:45 with a pound and a quarter of mass bucks..  ($125)  they only spend at mass resort and not for beer.. ??

even 100 buck is not a bad deal.. When i let them know i only pay $220 buck a year for MF and can trade into there place what can they do... give you your money and send you on your way..


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 1, 2009)

*Massanutten Timeshare Tour Freebies.*

They gave us 2 Activity Cards, plus breakfast. 

That was in October 2008.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## deejay (Sep 1, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> They gave us 2 Activity Cards, plus breakfast.
> 
> That was in October 2008.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Sorry, but I'd rather eat my breakfast in my room with my family.


----------



## schiff1997 (Sep 2, 2009)

We turned the tour down at check in, first phone call came the next morning offering $100 mass bucks, then next on that afternoon offering $125 visa g/c then final call for $150 visa g/c.   We still decided not to take tour as we were just too busy to give up the time.


----------



## cbatman (Sep 3, 2009)

*woodstone at Massanutten 	 « Previous Thread | Next Thread »*

We have owned at Massanutten for about 15 years and always enjoy going there for vacation. We own in the Eagle Trace it is a lock out unit. We took the trip to Washington DC last year, it was a good trip. We  actually have the week of Nov 7th to Nov 14th for rent on tug.
Carla Batman


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 3, 2009)

mikey0531 said:


> The "F" indicates you have a full kitchen and as far as I know,



My confirmation says unit 102L. It is listed as a partial kitchen, but I have no idea what the L means.

OOPS, just realized it's in the Summit section.


----------



## SBK (Sep 5, 2009)

The L designation for a Summit unit means that you have the lower unit with a partial, smaller kitchen.

The larger upper unit has an overhang over the lower unit at the front in the kitchen / dining area.  This blocks the sun from the getting into the lower unit.

You will have a gas grill and your porch / deck will not be screened.  The bedroom and bath configurations are the same.

Some people think the grill offsets not having a full kitchen.


----------



## Lionking1 (Sep 26, 2012)

susgar said:


> Hi, we have just exchanged into this resort for next july. On our confirmation it states  we will be in unit 108-F. Does anyone know where this is and what the unit will be like? This will be our first time to this resort and if this isn't already the unit we will have, will we be able to call ahead and request a certain area? If so where do you recommend we stay? Thanks alot Sue



How was your stay ay Massanuttun? I am considering purchasing there?


----------



## AKE (Sep 26, 2012)

This resort is not a high-demand one.  If you are planning on using it every year then great but as a trader it has low RCI TPU value, regardless of the season.  As well, why buy when there is always availability?


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 27, 2012)

It is usually very easy to get extra vacations, and usually even last calls to Massanutten.  I love the place - so I have 2 4-bedroom units, 1 at Woodstone, 1 at Summit Hillside.  

I think my Woodstone gets 36 TPU's if I deposit the units separately - not bad for under $700 mf.   Usually I just prefer to use my weeks myself.


----------



## Giselherr (Sep 28, 2012)

deejay said:


> Sorry, but I'd rather eat my breakfast in my room with my family.



I agree.  We just returned from there.  We were just about forced to charge $20.00 to our credit card which would be refunded only if we took the tour.
The "refund" came in the form of a *prepaid credit card.
* 
It almost amounts to extortion!  We did have a good salesperson who was not at all pushy, and we did spend the $100 Massanutten Bucks on some stuff we would not usually buy - mainly because we didn't stay the whole week: at 0200 on Wednesday morning I found a bedbug on my pillow!  Needless to say, I didn't get a lot of sleep after that as I spend the rest of the morning running all the clothing that had not been hung up thru the dryer on the high heat setting.  This was in woodstone.  I only saw the one and I did pull the sheets and checked (not thoroughly) the seams of the mattress. With the present infestation we are having Massanutten really should invest in those mattress and box spring enclosures.


----------



## Patri (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope you reported the bedbug!


----------



## Giselherr (Sep 29, 2012)

Patri said:


> I hope you reported the bedbug!



Oh yes.  In fact I crushed it, leaving a large blood splotch on the pillow case and I saved the little, crushed beastie and handed it over to the front desk.  They were NOT happy about the news.


----------



## Tommart (Oct 22, 2012)

*Own Two Woodstone Weeks*

About 7-8 years ago, I bought a 2-bedroom lockout in Woodstone from the developer.  Three years ago, I bought a 4 bedroom lockout in Woodstone through resale at one tenth the price.

I've learned a lot about timeshares over the past 7-8 years.  I should have bought the original unit through resale.

The only weeks worth purchasing at Massanutten are summer months and week 52.  Stay away from buying any other week -- even for $1.  The summer months give good (but not great) tpu at reasonable maintenance fees.  My August week gets 32 tpu for about $550 MF.  This year I also got an extra 11 tpu for paying before Nov. 1 for a total of 43 tpu.  Summer weeks typically cost over $1K, and are a bargain.

That said, we actually don't like staying during the summer.  Too many people.  Since 2009, we have deposited both our summer weeks.  I have used bonus weeks to stay over Labor Day weekend the past two years--which cost us $179 and no tpu.  We also have stayed in early June.  Over the past year, we've used our Massanutten deposits to stay in Las Vegas, Newport R.I., Copper Mountain CO (off season), New Orleans, and Orlando.

Right now, I have 135 tpu, and paid for one upcoming reservation (Winter Park, CO this March) and may stay at Massanutten in January with another bonus week.

That all said, we love staying at Massanutten.  We have also stayed in other HOAs at Massanutten, and have liked staying there as well.  Twice we stayed at Eagle Trace, which is probably the oldest HOA--and that was acceptable as well.

My advise for Woodstone is simple.  Never stay in a partial kitchen one-bedroom.  The one bedroom full kitchen is nice.  All 2-bedrooms are nice -- even the partial kitchens.  Partial kitchens means no oven.  If given a choice, stay in the Luxury 2-bedroom (the newer units,)  rather than the older Deluxe units.  We own a Luxury unit and I think the unit number is around 260 or so.  The luxury units are larger and are in 3-story buildings with elevators.  The Deluxe are close to the Check In building and only have two floors.  Those on the second floor need to go up stairs. I have never stayed in a Deluxe unit, but I think they are still good units.

Tom and Denise


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tom,
Since you have so many tpu's that you aren't currently using, you may want to consider making it an exchange.  Off season weeks usually are at 6-9 tpu's and the "sales" often knock them down to 5.  You will use a few tpu's but your exchange fee would only be $139.  Currently RCI lets you extend tpu's indefinitely with the $109 combine fee but that may not continue to be the case.  If you are saving your tpu's for something big, you might not want to use them but if not using them with the discounted internal exchange fee is also an option.


----------



## Tommart (Oct 28, 2012)

*Good Suggestion*

I just exchanged for a week in January 2014 at Regal Vistas at Massanutten for 9 tpu.  I've never stayed there and the normal Jan. exchange is 20.  The exchange cost was $139.

Being empty nesters, it's easy to find exchange bargains.  

I just combined for the second time.  My initial combination was for about 75-79 points.  I only had 5 tpu left --22 months later. 

Don't worry.  I'll use my tpu.  And in about 3 years I'll retire and then I'll probably not have enough.


----------

